# New to nato advice please



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm new to nato straps haven't even handled one. But my new incomings I'm thinking of perhaps a blue one with red stripes anyway forget the style. I don't mind spending about 30 quid on one. Where is the best place to purchase one please?

Thanks


----------



## ab20000 (Aug 9, 2017)

I went for a cheap eBay number to see if I liked the feel / design. Was prepared to upgrade if needed but not sure I'll bother as the quality seems fine to me. Not tried a known brand one to compare so be interested to hear views from others


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I also picked up some cheap ones to test and check out colours, and they seem pretty reasonable, although not sure how long they'll last.

Some suggestion that the 'seatbelt' weave ones are more durable and obviously if you pay more you're likely to get solid stainless fixings rather than plated, but worth it?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I have some from Phoenix (mickie500 on the 'Bay), some RAF style from Maratac including their S-series striped straps. I have a tutorial on the forum for turning a G10 "NATO" style strap into a 1960s style strap with a cloth keeper. Looking for it....

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/81588-making-a-1960s-raf-style-strap-from-a-modern-g10-nato-style-strap/&do=embed


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I had a few cheapies off ebay and they were OK, good in fact; I then had one on a bertucci A2t and the difference is immeasurable, very thick, lots of stitching where needed and better buckle / retainers.... get a good one not the ebay £5-10 ones (which in all fainess are good, if that makes sense!).


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Same as some of the others, ordered a couple of cheap ones of eBay (from watchnutwales) to see if I liked the colours etc and they turned out to be perfectly adequate.


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

I got some Zuludivers from Watchgecko. They are a really good quality, well stitched and nicely finished.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

This guys are really good
https://strps.watch/ You get 2 premium NATO's for 30 dollars... He has cheaper ones also...Quick delivery from Holland his name is Ruud. Buckles are really substantial 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

